# Urgent aquabid sale!!!



## GreenTea (Jan 31, 2011)

I hope I don't get banned for posting this thread in two places..It's just time sensitive and I want you guys to get the fish if you can =]

Hey guys! The betta breeder known as Korwhold on aquabid.com is going to Southern Thailand this weekened and wants to clear out his auctions. He is offering fish for $15 dollars INCLUDING shipping. This is an insane deal for his beautiful fish! He emailed me telling me he'd offer me them for cheap so I asked if I could extend the offer to my betta friends...He said yes on my credit! So please, if you buy from him 

1. Pay him! My credibility is at stake.
2. Be very courteous and thank him!
3. Mention that you were told by me - Niki and that my email is [email protected] - or he will not recognize the sale for you.

He only has about 25 betta left. I got my breeding pairs and sorority from him. 

Happy shopping! <3 you guys


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Wow...better not go on...ok too late...haha. It's even cheaper for me (livin by a
transporter rocks). I may be gettin some =)


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Wooohoo!! He has a super red HMPK female  My male won't be lonely anymore hehe. 

Ok well I messaged him on AB so let's see if he gets back to me. I've always wanted his fish but I've only bought from Chaba and Ploybettas.


----------



## Jaclyn (Aug 17, 2011)

I can't find him! Help!!!


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Here's one of his auctions 
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1316492404

Just click "View sellers other auctions" on the right.


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

Try searching Korwhord, I think that'll help.


----------



## cajunamy (Apr 28, 2011)

I hope he'll include the one I won yesterday and the one I'm bidding on as of today in this


----------



## cajunamy (Apr 28, 2011)

MrV I've bught from him before. His fish are nice


----------



## GreenTea (Jan 31, 2011)

MrVampire181 said:


> Wooohoo!! He has a super red HMPK female  My male won't be lonely anymore hehe.
> 
> Ok well I messaged him on AB so let's see if he gets back to me. I've always wanted his fish but I've only bought from Chaba and Ploybettas.



Did you mention my name and email in your message to him? He usually responds to me in the evening, and he responds to any and all messages I've sent him =]


----------



## GreenTea (Jan 31, 2011)

*If you want one of his fish - hit "buy now" and email him with the information about me referring you please. You do not have to bid to get the fish!*


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

yup your name and email were included. he said i will be getting the discount =) im ordering some on thursday. anyone know when the next shipment to Linda is?


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

We do not hand out bannings like candy!  Happy shopping ya'll!


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

I'm loving his full mask yellow copper. I'd love to buy but shipping in Canada is crazy expensive at $45 for one fish. Happy shopping guys!


----------



## Yaoilover12397 (Aug 12, 2011)

Hey, I may get one of his girls but my thing is, what can you breed with an HMPK? I kinda wasn't going to get her cuz shes an HMPK and I love Crowntails but I'm in love with her coloring.


----------



## GreenTea (Jan 31, 2011)

MrVampire181 said:


> yup your name and email were included. he said i will be getting the discount =) im ordering some on thursday. anyone know when the next shipment to Linda is?


Yes shes getting them Sunday or Monday! They were supposed to be here today but got delayed a week so I am super sure thats when they come!

Lol thanks Vaygirl!

I'm so glad at least one person was able to use it. When he told me the price he was offering me I was just like, I hope he'll let me share the wealth with others! Some of the fish he has up now are sort of like, the bottom of his stock, but still better than any I've been able to buy in the USA, and there are some very beautiful ones in there.




And on breeding hmpks - If you have the time and energy you can devote yourself to a crowntail plakat! It'll take a few generations and some focus but they are quite interesting.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Awesome ill be getting them next week sometime.


----------



## GreenTea (Jan 31, 2011)

If you choose priority shipping you'll get them Tuesday or Wednesday. I AM SO EXCITED I HAVE BEEN WAITING A MONTH AGGHHHHHHHH

/freakout. But seriously I have all these beautiful tanks set up for them and they're empty! Can't wait till they're filled.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

I dont have fish shipped to me from Linda...Im there when she opens the box =)


----------



## GreenTea (Jan 31, 2011)

Oh actually I'm using Jennifer not Linda, woops! Idk when Linda gets hers, and you're lucky!


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

haha. Jen is good from what Ive heard...but Linda goes the extra mile as far as packing the fish.


----------



## Yaoilover12397 (Aug 12, 2011)

So with my moms permission I just bought the little girl of his I was looking at.

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/closed.cgi?view_closed_item&fwbettashmp1316607608 

I've just used the buy it now and sent him an e-mail saying I know you greentea and about the discoutn and how happy and excited I am tog et his little girl.


----------



## GreenTea (Jan 31, 2011)

Wonderful!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

She's beautiful! She's a pretty shade of blue.


----------



## Yaoilover12397 (Aug 12, 2011)

I figured out how to get the picture on here.  

I love her so much and am so glad I've bought her. Now to find the second Betta My mom said I could get.


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

I love her spots, she's gorgeous!


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

ok so Im figuring 3 pairs and a super red female.


----------



## Yaoilover12397 (Aug 12, 2011)

Oh post pictures of who you're getting Mr.Vampire. I'd love to see which ones your getting.


----------



## Bettawolf19 (Jul 15, 2010)

Anyone have any idea what the average shipping from a transhipper to your house is?


----------



## Yaoilover12397 (Aug 12, 2011)

It honestly depends how far the transhipper is from you. Like My transhipper is in my state and most likely near to me since from him express is $18 Dollars. 

The best ideas is to see who is the closest to you and email them askinf about shipping to you. Give them your zip code so they can do this.


----------



## Bettawolf19 (Jul 15, 2010)

i really wish there was a transshipper int eh middle of the US but then i guess it makes sense to have them aroudn the coasts..


----------



## Tisia (Mar 15, 2011)

I actually wouldn't always go with who's closest. heard a lot of the transhippers can be pretty flaky. Jennifer and Linda are the ones I usually hear recommended. I'm going with Jennifer personally, I bought a fish from her and was impressed by her communication. her transhipping prices are listed here, but it does vary depending on who you go with


----------



## Yaoilover12397 (Aug 12, 2011)

Mhm. Just do your best to see whos closest to you. As well as maybe contact a few diffrent sellers to see who you can get the best deal from.


----------



## Bettawolf19 (Jul 15, 2010)

I think I will pass on this. It would be in the best interest for the fish of course. Good luck to the others though


----------



## Yaoilover12397 (Aug 12, 2011)

Has anyone used Kevin in NY? I've emailed him and he seems okay. I would prefer to use Jenifer or linda but Jenifer is like $10 more express then Kevin...Not sure my mom will be okay with it...


----------



## GreenTea (Jan 31, 2011)

I've never used Kevin, this is my first AB buy.

Most transhippers I've talked to have flat rates, and it's not important where you live. Jennifer is who I'm using as well and she has been great.


----------



## Tisia (Mar 15, 2011)

all your fault GreenTea, lol, totally gave in and got this little girl








love her little speckles


----------



## GreenTea (Jan 31, 2011)

Wish I could hit the "like" button! She's adorable.


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

i'm in LOVE with his two Fancy HMPKs.... being poor sucks. ;A;


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Grrr the blue female was taken.......I was gonna get a male and her darn :/ 

Oh well red dragon pair here I come!! And super red HMPK pair haha.


----------



## Yaoilover12397 (Aug 12, 2011)

This blue Female?


----------



## PinkBetta264 (May 9, 2011)

Im sure you all know better, but make sure you qt "those" fish...


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

yup but its ok. I ended up with a red pair i needed anyway for my line. and the red dragons will work towards recreating a line i had awhile back


----------



## Yaoilover12397 (Aug 12, 2011)

Sorry ^^; I thought she was adorable and had to get her.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

its all good. I'm starting a job soon so ill be buying more stock anyway


----------



## GreenTea (Jan 31, 2011)

The reason he's selling everything is he's going south for a few weeks, I imagine he'll be coming back with lots of beautiful fish and ideas for strains or something.


----------



## Aquarianblue (Aug 26, 2011)

Holy epic betta tails, Batman! Does he still have fish? Or he out now? I'd get one myself now, but can't. but I know somebody who would want some.


----------



## GreenTea (Jan 31, 2011)

He still has some fish! Males and females. I'll be on aim soon so we can catch up Aquarian!


----------



## Aquarianblue (Aug 26, 2011)

GreenTea said:


> He still has some fish! Males and females. I'll be on aim soon so we can catch up Aquarian!


Rad. sounds good. ttyl.


----------

